# FR: si je t'avais dit



## nelysnake

bonjour tout le monde je voudrais savoir commen traduire:
"si je t'avais dis que" 

dans la phrase 
"je ne sais pas si je t'avais dis que ma soeur est en guadeloupe"

et en anglais doit on laisser le verbe qui suit au présent? "est"

merci d'avance pour vos réponse...


----------



## Benjy

I don't know if I told you that my sister *is*


----------



## cropje_jnr

_I don't know if I told you that my sister is in Guadeloupe._


----------



## radagasty

D'après la concordance des temps traditionelle, il faut mettre le verbe de la proposition subordonnée au passé, donc

_I *told* you that my sister *was* in Guadeloupe._
ou
_I *have told you* that my sister *is* in Guadeloupe._

On entend souvent des violations de cette règle, mais on s'y encore attend, surtout en langue soutenue.


----------



## nelysnake

Merci à tous de votre aide...


----------



## trench feature

Would it be grammatically correct to say "Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai *dit que ma sœur est en Guadeloupe" since the first verb is in the present tense?  Would that correspond directly to "I don't know if I told you..."?


----------



## radagasty

nelysnake said:


> "je ne sais pas si je t'avais dis que ma soeur est en guadeloupe"


 
Dis... j'ai maintenant une question à propos du français. N'y en a-t-il pas une règle pareille (de la correspondance des temps)? Il me semble que la phrase en français que nely a donnée ne soit pas complètement correcte.

J'aurais dit:

_Je ne *savais* pas si je t'*avais dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
ou
_Je ne *sais* pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
ou
_Je te *dis* que ma soeur *est* en Guadeloupe._

Est-ce que j'ai mal compris la règle de la concordance des temps en français?


----------



## itka

radagasty said:


> Dis... j'ai maintenant une question à propos du français. N'y en a-t-il pas une règle pareille (de la correspondance des temps)? Il me semble que la phrase en français que nely a donnée ne soit pas complètement correcte.



Tu as absolument raison ! 
La même règle existe en français et elle est aussi régulièrement oubliée !



> _Je ne savais pas /je ne sais pas si je t'*avais dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
> _Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
> _Je te *dis* que ma soeur *est* en Guadeloupe._
> Est-ce que j'ai mal compris la règle de la concordance des temps en français?



Tu as très bien compris. Tes phrases sont tout à fait correctes.
Dans l'usage, on entend souvent le présent après le passé composé ou le plus-que-parfait, comme dans la phrase de nelysnake, mais d'un point de vue grammatical, c'est faux... Il y a encore des oreilles que cela froisse...les miennes par exemple ! (mais je crois que je vais devoir m'y habituer...)


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Dans l'usage, on entend souvent le présent après le passé composé ou le plus-que-parfait, comme dans la phrase de nelysnake, mais d'un point de vue grammatical, c'est faux... Il y a encore des oreilles que cela froisse...les miennes par exemple ! (mais je crois que je vais devoir m'y habituer...)


Je ne pense pas que cela soit faux… J'entends, après le passé composé… D'ailleurs, suivant le sens, on pourrait également mettre le futur ou le conditionnel :

_Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *était* à la Guadeloupe quand tu as essayé de lui téléphoner.
__Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *est* __à la __Guadeloupe jusqu'à la fin du mois.
__Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *sera* __à la __Guadeloupe l'été prochain._
_Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *serait* __à la __Guadeloupe l'été prochain si elle économise assez d'argent pour se payer le voyage._


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne pense pas que cela soit faux… J'entends, après le passé composé…
> _Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *était* à la Guadeloupe quand tu as essayé de lui téléphoner.
> __Je ne sais pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *est* __à la __Guadeloupe jusqu'à la fin du mois._



D'accord pour le futur ou le conditonnel.

Pour le passé composé, c'est vrai que cette phrase semble parfaitement usuelle, mais la règle de concordance oblige théoriquement à employer l'imparfait... Enfin, il me semble bien l'avoir appris comme ça... Un imparfait qui naturellement n'a pas du tout le sens d'un temps du passé. C'est une simple règle de concordance...

Une phrase comme  : _"Je t'ai dit que je ne suis pas prête !_" me choque (modérément quand même !). On m'a tellement seriné que ce n'était pas correct... (et non "que ce n'est pas correct" )


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Pour le passé composé, c'est vrai que cette phrase semble parfaitement usuelle, mais la règle de concordance oblige théoriquement à employer l'imparfait... Enfin, il me semble bien l'avoir appris comme ça... Un imparfait qui naturellement n'a pas du tout le sens d'un temps du passé. C'est une simple règle de concordance...


Je ne vois pas en quoi la concordance des temps ne serait pas respectée en utilisant le présent… Si on utilise l'imparfait, on dit simplement que c'était vrai quand je te l'ai dit. (Ça peut encore l'être maintenant comme ça peut ne plus être le cas.) Si on utilise le présent, on précise que ce que je t'ai dit est encore vrai maintenant.


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi la concordance des temps ne serait pas respectée en utilisant le présent… Si on utilise l'imparfait, on dit simplement que c'était vrai quand je te l'ai dit. (Ça peut encore l'être maintenant comme ça peut ne plus être le cas.) Si on utilise le présent, on précise que ce que je t'ai dit est encore vrai maintenant.



Ce n'est pas comme ça que je l'avais appris... Mes profs corrigeaient inlassablement ce présent, en nous disant que l'imparfait,ici, ne voulait pas dire "passé"... tout comme dans les phrases hypothétiques : si j'étais... où il s'agit bien d'un présent.

Dans le cas de ces phrases, la règle est encore bien vivante, dans le cas où on rapporte des paroles en style indirect, il semble qu'elle se perde un peu plus chaque jour...
Pour plus de précisions voir ici le paragraphe "Transposition du temps des verbes"


----------



## Maître Capello

Après vérification dans _Le Bon Usage_, mon interprétation est correcte : « Lorsque les paroles représentent une chose vraie au moment où le narrateur les rapporte, on garde les temps primitifs. » Exemple : _Nous disions que vous *êtes* l'orateur le plus éminent du diocèse_ (Anatole France, _Orme du mail_, p. 6).


----------



## itka

On ne va pas se lancer dans une bataille d'experts !
Toutefois, la difficulté avec Grevisse est qu'il trouve toujours un auteur qui, un jour, a violé une règle de grammaire !

Mon Grevisse, 9e édition revue, donne au paragraphe 1057, pages 1138 et 39, (il s'agit des styles direct et indirect) les consignes suivantes :

"2° - Temps : 
a) Principale introductive au présent ou au futur : 
Aucun changement n'a lieu, quant à l'emploi des temps, dans la transposition du discours direct en discours indirect ou inversement.

b) Principale introductive au passé :
Le discours indirect exprime : (C'est moi qui dispose ainsi, pour plus de clarté)
- les faits simultanés par l'imparfait,
- les faits antérieurs, par le plus-que-parfait,
- les faits postérieurs, par le futur du passé ou par le futur antérieur du passé."

Que cette règle soit de moins en moins respectée, c'est un fait, mais elle n'est pas abrogée et lorsque des étudiants étrangers nous le demandent, je crois qu'on doit leur indiquer la forme qui ne sera pas considérée comme fautive dans leurs travaux.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> On ne va pas se lancer dans une bataille d'experts !


Ben si ! 


> Mon Grevisse, 9e édition revue, donne au paragraphe 1057, pages 1138 et 39, (il s'agit des styles direct et indirect)


Mon Grevisse est plus récent : j'ai la 13e édition → § 408 _c_ Rem. 1 (p. 636) [temps du discours rapporté indirect]


> Que cette règle soit de moins en moins respectée, c'est un fait, mais elle n'est pas abrogée et lorsque des étudiants étrangers nous le demandent, je crois qu'on doit leur indiquer la forme qui ne sera pas considérée comme fautive dans leurs travaux.


Eh bien justement ! Aucune des deux n'est fautive ! Et je pense qu'il est bon que les étudiants le sachent…


----------



## itka

> ... j'ai maintenant une question à propos du français. N'y en a-t-il pas une règle pareille (de la correspondance des temps)? Il me semble que la phrase en français que nely a donnée ne soit pas complètement correcte.
> J'aurais dit:
> _Je ne *savais* pas si je t'*avais dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
> ou
> _Je ne *sais* pas si je t'*ai dit* que ma soeur *était* en Guadeloupe._
> ou
> _Je te *dis* que ma soeur *est* en Guadeloupe._
> 
> * Est-ce que j'ai mal compris la règle de la concordance des temps en français?*



A lire le message de Radagasty, pourtant, il est clair qu'on lui a enseigné autre chose. Si tu recherches dans le forum, tu verras que les étudiants étrangers ont bien cette règle dans leurs grammaires (comme je l'avais dans les miennes) et j'ai bien peur que, quel que soit l'usage actuel, on n'exige d'eux le strict respect de la norme. 

Je ne voudrais donc pas leur donner l'idée que cette règle n'est pas exacte et qu'ils peuvent s'en affranchir !


----------



## Montaigne

Oh contexte!
Je t'ai dit que j'étais prête (et je le suis toujours).
Je t'ai dit que j'étais prête (mais je ne le suis plus).
Je t'ai dit que je suis prête (et je t'attends).


----------

